

UK general election live votes and totals - skarab
http://timetric.com/topic/general-election-2010-uk/

======
axod
BBC is a lot more useful IMHO

<http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/shared/election2010/results/>

------
al_james
Most pointless link ever. BBC is the place to go
[http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/shared/election2010/results/default....](http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/shared/election2010/results/default.stm)

------
adw
We're livetweeting the stats behind the election too - @timetric,
#electimetric.

